
Enpass Password Manager - tomkwok
http://enpass.io/
======
brianclements
The built-in password generation tool looks awesome. I'm curious though for
people that do: why do you use tools like this for credit cards and other non-
password information? Seems to me that all that information already lives in
places where they are used: paper documents waiting for paper forms or in-
person verification, credit cards saved in the sites they are used for...

or maybe I just answered my own question, why leave credit cards on sites
anymore and risk it when you can always carry the info securely with
you?...hmm.

------
disposition2
Anyone use this? I've been looking for a suitable replacement for my current
password manager ([http://timothyjc.blogspot.com/2010/12/wallet-for-
android.htm...](http://timothyjc.blogspot.com/2010/12/wallet-for-
android.html)) that is universally supported...

------
gaara87
Oh man,i've been using safeincloud till now, i'm going to try this for the
simple fact that they also support linux :) I've been wanting ubuntu support
for a while now!

------
noja
Cross-platform. Stays on my own device, or cloud sync (if I want). Nice
looking. Good OS support. What's the catch?!

edit: password import is supported, haven't checked if export is yet.

~~~
ukdm
"Pay once, use forever. No monthly or yearly subscription is required to use
Enpass. You just need to upgrade the trial version only once for life time
usage."

I don't see any pricing listed, if it is, it's not obvious. Wish services
would stop hiding prices.

~~~
DanBC
The mobile apps are $9.99

------
krthkv
this just looks like a neater LastPass (or am I missing something?)

